# Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?



## Norbi (7. September 2010)

*Als Abonent der Zeitschrift Angelwoche las ich Heute folgenden Artikel, welchen ich hier zitieren möchte:*

" Anfang - Zitat aus Angelwoche, Nr.20, Seite 31 "

_Angeln im Internet
Angeln Sie noch oder googlen Sie schon?
surfen Sie durch Angel-Foren im Internet? 
Dann wissen Sie bestimmt, was ein " Foren-Fischer " ist, oder ? Falls nicht, dann sollten Sie sich diese Zeilen ganz besonders 
zu Herzen nehmen - denn auch Sie könnten Opfer dieser " Gauner " werden.

Man hört sie nicht, man sieht sie nicht - Foren-Fischer verstecken sich zu Hause hinter der Tastatur. 
Ihre wahre Identität bleibt verborgen, kosenamen wie " ZanderFreund666" , " HechtLuder " oder " GoogleTrotter " 
lassen sie wie ganz normale Forums-User wirken.

Doch der Schein trügt - in Wirklichkeit sind Foren-Fischer Diebe, die sich auf hinterhältige Art und Weise die hart erarbeiteten Stellen anderer Angler aneignen. 
Mit Habichtsaugen scannen sie die Foren ab. 
Ihre Beute : Fotos von Angelstellen und Fängen aus ihrer Region. Lange brauchen sie nicht zu suchen, die Foren quellen förmlich über an Bildern und detaillierten Angaben in ganz Deutschland. 
Wundern Sie sich nicht, wenn Sie eines Tages plötzlich nicht mehr allein an ihrer Lieblingsstelle angeln sondern sie mit Leuten teilen, die Sie noch nie zuvor dort gesehen haben. 

Jahrelanges Suchen, etliche Schneidertage und kiloweise verklappte Köder - alles umsonst, die Stelle ist besetzt und im Extremfall sogar totgefischt. 
Nur, weil man einmal Bilder in ein Forum gestellt hat. 
Mittlerweile bewegen sich sehr viele Angler im Internet - ein Großteil von ihnen besucht regelmäßig Angel-Foren.
Tolle Fotos und spannende Videoaufnahmen sind angenehme Unterhaltung - schnell vergisst man die Zeit und angelt sich durch die virtuelle Hobbywelt.  
Das Surfen in diesen Foren kann jedoch schnell zur Sucht werden und anglerische Aktivitäten enorm einschränken.
Heutzutage verbringen nämlich viele Angler mehr Zeit im Internet als am Wasser. Und wenn sie dann mal losgehen, dann nur dorthin, wo die anderen Angler gut gefangen haben - das sehen sie ja auf den Bildern der anderen User. 
Sich das " Know-How " der anderen Angler auf diese Art und Weise zu ergaunern, ist alles andere als fair._

" Ende - Zitat aus Angelwoche, Nr.20, Seite 31 "
( Copyright Angelwoche )

*Im Anschluss dieses Artikels gibt Angelwoche noch folgenden Tipp :*
man solle die Angelwoche lesen und auf eigene Faust losziehen ... alle zwei Wochen präsentiere die Angelwoche  neue Praxisartikel außerdem fände man unter www.angelwoche.de spannende Videos für jeden Zielfisch.
Sowie die Möglichkeit auf der Angelwoche Homepage voten bzw. abstimmen zu können, was man von Foren-Fischern halte.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Moin Norbi,

das ist doch wirklich der letzte Schwachsinn, denn die Angelwoche da mal wieder veröffentlicht hat. Danke für den Ausschnitt, so brauche ich kein Geld investieren und den Mist damit auch noch unterstützen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Hmmmm - ist das "umsichschlagen" weil die Auflagen der Printmedien immer weiter sinken und die Zahlen der angelnden Surfer zunehmen?

Oder soll das evtl. Satire sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

PS:


> Sowie die Möglichkeit auf der Angelwoche Homepage voten bzw. abstimmen zu können, was man von Foren-Fischern halte.


Sehr zielführend, wenn man vorher übers Internet schimpft ;-.)))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ach, die sind doch gar nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Ich kauf mir immer die Angelwoche und fahr damit die Gewässer ab. Dann vergleich ich die in der Zeitschrift abgebildeten Fangfotos mit der Umgebung und schon weiß ich, wo ich angeln muss. 

Und wenn das Wetter zu schlecht ist, schau ich mir die Videos auf deren HP an. Da kann man auch viel rausklamüsern.

|supergri


----------



## Norbi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

@Admin
 Jupp so sehe ich es auch,aber ich gehe noch Gedanklich einen Schritt weiter....ASV HH + Angelwoche = ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

@ Norbi: 
Manchmal ist es besser, sich nicht zu viele Gedanken zu machen -  zu oft stellen sie sich dann als wahr heraus...


----------



## Norbi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

:m:m:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Norbi schrieb:


> " Anfang - Zitat aus Angelwoche, Nr.20, Seite 31 "
> 
> 
> 
> _.........Jahrelanges Suchen, etliche Schneidertage und kiloweise verklappte Köder - alles umsonst,............. _.


 

Diesen Part finde ich besonders gelungen. Wer das angeln von der Pieke auf gelernt hat, der hat diese Erfahrungen gesammelt. Gesammelt, und nicht als gebratene Taube, mundgerecht seviert bekommen.

Das nervt mich in Foren, dass bei vielen Fragestellern gänzlich die Eigeninitiative fehlt. Gibt man einen Tip, der nicht nach dem Gusto des Fragestellers ist, dann reagieren sie vielfach auch noch patzig und ausfallend.
Auf die Idee, einfach mal lszuziehen, und zu schauen, wie es läuft, kommen die meisten gar nicht.
Besonders Montage und Gerätetips fallen aus der Rolle. Sollen sie doch einfach mal den Griff ins Klo wagen, denn nur so können sie die Erfahrung sammeln, dass etwas anderes her muß. 

Aber so ist das heute leider vielfach - alles haben wollen, aber nichts dafür tun wollen.


Was den Bericht aus der Angelwoche angeht, so bin ich von solchen "Phishern" an meinem Gewässer zum Glück verschont. Es ist groß genug, dass jeder seinen Platz findet.
Tips nach guten Stellen vergebe ich aber nur an vertrauenswürdige Member. 

Der Schlußsatz der Angelwoche ist auch lustig - ist eigentlich das Gleiche, wie oben angeprangert, nur auf einer anderen Ebene. Ja ja, wer im Glashaus sitzt...........


----------



## -iguana (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Jaja, wer kennt das nicht, kaum ein fangbild eingestellt, schon sitzen 20 Foren Angler am Platz und fangen wie die Weltmeister!?? 

Aber eigentlich stimmt das ja garnicht, weil diese Angler garkeine Zeit haben sich an meine Stelle zu begeben da sie ja zu sehr vom Internet abhängig sind... ein Teufelskreis!

Selbstdemontage die ins Lexikon gehört! |muahah:


Grüße Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ich komm auch ausm Grinsen nicht mehr raus und gehe daher davon aus, dass das Satire sein soll...


----------



## Kark (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Der Bericht ist natürlich etwas überspizt formuliert...jedoch bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher das es viele Angler gibt die so vorgehen. Es wird versucht anhand von Fangbildern etc. gute Angelstellen auszuspionieren.
Bei sehr signifikanten Stellen finde ich daher eine neutrale (retuschierte) Darstellung manchmal für sinnvoll.


----------



## -iguana (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

In der Tat eine noble Einstellung!!! :m


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Kark schrieb:


> Der Bericht ist natürlich etwas überspizt formuliert...jedoch bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher das es viele Angler gibt die so vorgehen. Es wird versucht anhand von Fangbildern etc. gute Angelstellen auszuspionieren.
> Bei sehr signifikanten Stellen finde ich daher eine neutrale (retuschierte) Darstellung manchmal für sinnvoll.




Tja, wer nicht will das wat erkannt wird, der sollte erst gar nich seine Fänge posten und fertig.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Diesen Part finde ich besonders gelungen. Wer das angeln von der Pieke auf gelernt hat, der hat diese Erfahrungen gesammelt. Gesammelt, und nicht als gebratene Taube, mundgerecht seviert bekommen.
> 
> Das nervt mich in Foren, dass bei vielen Fragestellern gänzlich die Eigeninitiative fehlt. Gibt man einen Tip, der nicht nach dem Gusto des Fragestellers ist, dann reagieren sie vielfach auch noch patzig und ausfallend.
> Auf die Idee, einfach mal lszuziehen, und zu schauen, wie es läuft, kommen die meisten gar nicht.
> ...


 

perfekt gesagt
so sieht es aus, ständig jeden mist wissen wollen, ist diese rute, dieser köder, diese rolle usw der hit.
und wenn man sagt, was man denkt , bekommt man dumme antworten.
genauso sieht es bei gewässer, köder oder anderen fragen aus.
man, einfach mal seine 7 sachen packen und SELBER was versuchen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

So was hab' ich schon länger vermutet, ihr Gauner!!!


----------



## xxxtside (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch ausm Grinsen nicht mehr raus und gehe daher davon aus, dass das Satire sein soll...


 

das ist es nicht!

gab bereits ähnliche artikel.

zum bps. auf der hp von blinker "raubritter im internet"

oder bei fisch und fang " die angst vor dem biss beim nachbarn"

ggf. findet man im archiv noch die entsprechenden artikel

im blinker artikel stand zum bsp. das jmd aus berlin einen schönen zanderfang im inet gepostet hat und im hintergrund eine markante brücke zu sehen war. in den nächsten tagen versammelten sich an der stelle bis zu 20 mann.

es gibt sie wirklich, die stillen mitleser, die nur auf details von bildern warten und zu faul oder zu blöd sind, sich selbst stellen und gewässer zu suchen. schere jetzt nicht alle über einen kamm aber die schwarzen schafe gibt es!!

entweder keine bilder posten oder bilder wo keine details zu erkennen sind oder mittels photoshop den hintergrund verfremden. muss jeder selbst wissen und wer bilder mit details im hintergrund veröffentlich muss sich über die negativen auswirkungen nicht wundern


----------



## profibxxxxxx81 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Selber schuld wenn die leute bilder einstell.und dann sehen kann wo das ist.Auf sowas pass ich immer auf wenn ich was einstell.weil ich keine Lust habe das irgend wer auf mein platz ist den man lange gesucht hat.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Manche Angler müssen echt viel Geld haben, immer wieder ließt man von "meinem Platz". Mich würde mal interessieren, was so ein Platz an Pacht kostet, wird das gesamte Gewässer angepachtet oder nur einzelne Angelplätze? Grade in hamburg hört man sowas auch oft, insbesondere wenn sich einige Zanderfreaks einbilden, einen Angelstelle neu erfunden zu haben.

Zu den unkenntlich machen von Fangbildern, sowas finde ich im ganz großen Maße affig und lächerlich. Die Kollegen wollen sich mit einem Foto/Fang im Inet profilieren aber keiner darf sehen wo die Jungs gefangen haben. Denn lieber den Mund halten und Nichts posten, natürlich wird man denn aber auch nicht gefeiert. #d

*Jeder* der in einem Forum teilnimmt, profitiert auch davon und zieht sich Informationen. Wichtig ist, dass das Geben und Nehmen im Verhältnis steht. 

Ich persönlich gebe gerne alle Angelstellen bekannt, da ich mit Fischneid Nichts anfangen kann. In HH erarbeiten wir schon längere Zeit eine Karte der Gewässer, in der die Angelstellen eingetragen werden.

PS: Wenn es keine geheimen Stellen mehr gibt, bräuchten auch keiner Angst um diese haben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Neulich war sogar schon jemand an meiner Pilzstelle. Und ein Fisch in meiner Küche ist auch schon abhanden gekommen. Könnte aber auch die Katze gewesen sein...




Ich vermute ja, da haben die Mod's ihre Finger mit im Spiel! Hier gehen seltsame Dinge vor....


----------



## paul hucho (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Jaa. Übertreiben tun die schon.
Ich mein,wer sitzt schon vorm Computer und sucht nach poptenziellen Hot Spots?

Aber ganz ehrlich, wer hat sich noch nicht gedacht: OH, DA!....könnte man auch nochmal hin gehn!
Ich schon! 


#h


----------



## ernie1973 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Deswegen bin ich Fan von Fangbildern ERST NACH der schmackhaften Zubereitung meiner Fänge!

hihihi...sehr geiler Artikel!

Natürlich auch ein wahrer Kern - aber wer naiv seine Stelle mitphotographiert, den kann ich nicht bemitleiden!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## NickAdams (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig und kann sich nicht wehren. Von der Angelwoche - der Bildzeitung unter den Angelzeitschriften - hätte ich ohnehin nichts Niveauvolles erwartet. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Nu seid doch nicht so egoistisch! #d

Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang:

Lieber Forengauner,
auf diesem Bild siehst du meinen Top-Platz für Schleien. Die Stelle steht nunmehr seit 6 1/2 Jahren unter Futter; alle 2 Tage 3 Dosen Mais (den von Feinkost-Albrecht, damit du nicht mit dem falschen Köder anrückst).
Ich habe hier Hunderte Schleien bis 3,5kg gefangen und alle zurück gesetzt.
Du findest den Platz folgendermaßen: den 5m langen Weg mit rotem Schotter vom Parkplatz abwärts, immer an den von mir gepflanzten Stiefmütterchen entlang, kurz über den ausgelegten Rollrasen Richtung Sitzbank. 
Noch eine kleine Bitte: wenn du eine Flasche Bier aus meiner Kiste (vor dir im kühlen Wasser) entnimmst, stell die Pfandflasche bitte zurück.
Und ein Hinweis: falls dich ein Darmreissen überrascht, ist 10m rechts von dir, hinter dem kleinen Buchsbaum, mein Kackplatz. Papier (Angelwoche) liegt bereit.


----------



## bacalo (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Moin,

seit ich hier mal ein Bild von einem guten Angelplatz gepostet habe, ist der Platz fast immer besetzt.
Find ich echt nicht fair|supergri.


----------



## paul hucho (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## gründler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Hier mal ne Großzanderburg,die Zander stehen immer links auf der Kiesbank mit daneben liegenden Boot (abgesoffen) alles leider nicht mit im bild.


#h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



bacalo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> seit ich hier mal ein Bild von einem guten Angelplatz gepostet habe, ist der Platz fast immer besetzt.
> Find ich echt nicht fair|supergri.



Oh man ich hau mich weg, der war echt klasse!!! :q :q

Das wäre doch mal nen Leserbrief wert...


----------



## Onkel Frank (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nu seid doch nicht so egoistisch! #d
> 
> Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang:
> 
> ...


 

Wie geil ist das denn .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



profiblinker81 schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn die leute bilder einstell.und dann sehen kann wo das ist.Auf sowas pass ich immer auf wenn ich was einstell.weil ich keine Lust habe das irgend wer auf mein platz ist den man lange gesucht hat.



Genau so und nicht anders!


----------



## weserwaller (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau so und nicht anders




Du bist doch der "Robin Hood" der Forenangler


----------



## Seefliege (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

|wavey:

" ... Ich mein,wer sitzt schon vorm Computer und sucht nach poptenziellen Hot Spots? ..."

funzt eigentlich ganz gut. z.b. um große (noch) unbekannte gewässer vorab zu scannen. da lassen sich kanten und untiefen etc. ziemlich gut erkennen, und mittels gps-koordinaten vor ort auch ohne karte wieder finden. ist meiner meinung mit den heutigen technischen mitteln auf jeden fall legitim, und auch sportlicher, als sich gleich ins gemachte nest zu setzen und ein guiding zu buchen. #c
was dem einem sein "google earth", ist dem anderen sein "street view" ... :m


----------



## Boendall (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Manche Angler müssen echt viel Geld haben, immer wieder ließt man von "meinem Platz". Mich würde mal interessieren, was so ein Platz an Pacht kostet, wird das gesamte Gewässer angepachtet oder nur einzelne Angelplätze? Grade in hamburg hört man sowas auch oft, insbesondere wenn sich einige Zanderfreaks einbilden, einen Angelstelle neu erfunden zu haben.
> 
> Zu den unkenntlich machen von Fangbildern, sowas finde ich im ganz großen Maße affig und lächerlich. Die Kollegen wollen sich mit einem Foto/Fang im Inet profilieren aber keiner darf sehen wo die Jungs gefangen haben. Denn lieber den Mund halten und Nichts posten, natürlich wird man denn aber auch nicht gefeiert. #d
> 
> ...


|good: 
"Mein Platz" ist gut gesagt, es gibt für gewöhnlich kein Anrecht auf einen fixen Platz.
Ich kenne das von einem kleinen Verein, bei dem ich in der Jugend Mitglied war. Da gab es 3 Stege die wirklich jemanden "gehört" haben, das waren erst Gründungsmitglieder die unentgeltlich viel für den Verein geleistet haben, als er aufgebaut wurde, und sich dadurch das Recht auf einen Steg mit Hütte erarbeitet haben.
Nachdem einer der drei gestorben ist, wurde "seine" Hütte erneut vergeben, allerdings musste sie extra bezahlt werden. 

Sonst gings eben nach dem Motto "Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst", bis auf den Platz vor der Gemeinschaftshütte, denn der war für denjenigen der Teichdienst (Kartenkontrolle, Getränkeverkauf) hatte, damit man nicht ewig warten muss, wenn man etwas zum Trinken wollte.
Natürlich waren die Plätze an denen gut gefangen wurde zuerst besetzt, aber auf die Idee, dass man einen Kollegen vertreiben versucht ist keiner gekommen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das es in Ballungszentren zum Platzneid kommen kann. Allerdings finde ich Fischer, die den der zuerst am Platz war vertreiben versuchen einfach das letzte.
In den meisten Erlaubnissscheinen steht "das man auf bereits angelnde Kollegen Rücksicht nehmen muss" und ob andere belästigen und vielleicht sogar unter Gewaltandrohung vom Platz vertreiben wollen "rücksichtsvoll" ist... Naja...


----------



## olaf70 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ich verstehe den Artikel als astreine Satire. Wenn ich lese, daß z.B. im Neckar ein Mörder-Rotauge gefangen wurde, was nützt mir das denn? Soll ich etwa 500 km fahren um dann da zu angeln? Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert. 

Das Problem liegt meines Erachtens nicht im Internet, sondern in der guten, alten Buschtrommel, jedenfalls bei uns.
Wenn bei uns im Vereinsgewässer jemand z.B. einen guten Zander gefangen hat und diese Tatsache nicht geheim halten konnte, dann kann man davon ausgehen, daß am nächsten Wochenende mindestens acht bis zehn Mann die Stelle belagern. 
... und das ist doch auch völlig egal. Wir leben in einem freien Land. Meistens wird dann durch diesen Massenauflauf und die damit verbundende Unruhe am Wasser überhaupt nichts gefangen. Und Zack, eine Woche später steht man wieder alleine am Kanal.


----------



## Seefliege (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

|wavey: @ Olaf;

und die stammtischrunde im angelfachgeschäft um die ecke tut ihr übriges ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Nehmt doch den Angelwochejungs nicht die Illusion - es MUSS einfach der böse Internetangler sein 
;-))))


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

das Internet ist doch riesig!

ein sprechender Elch bittet um meine Kreditkartennummer

andere Wohltäter wollen mir supergünstig Lattenpillen und -Salben oder Luxusuhren zuschicken

wenn ich mich bei meinen E-Mails einlogge, hab ich immer irgendwas Tolles gewonnen

aber böse Subjekte, die sich durch das Internet bevorteilen wollen, hab ich noch keine getroffen...............


----------



## heuki1983 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ihr Diebe und Gauner   :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Voll bescheuert der Beitrag ...

Und die Leute die sich auf dem Bild so hinstellen, das am besten noch ein Ortschild im Bild ist, sind selbst Schuld :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

na klar und nur mit Ortsschild! hab immer eins im Kofferraum! :m


----------



## Reisender (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Und ich sage immer......

Angler und Jäger sind Lügner....|supergri|supergri


Wo warst du fischen ?? *DA*|supergri

Ich war *DA* und nichts....#c

Mit was hast du *DA* gefangen ??

Mit *DITT* und *DATT*..|supergri

Ich war* DA *mit *DITT* und *DATT* und nichts...#c

Haste eine bestimmte Tiefe *DA* ??

Also wenn ich *DA *bin mit* DITT* und *DATT*, dann habe ich *DA *40cm Vorfach.

Ich war nun 5 mal *DA* mit *DITT* und *DATT* und habe nichts *GEFANGEN* #c#c

Ich kann sagen, der Fisch denn ich gefangen habe war *DA*:m und ob noch mehr von meinem Glück *DA* sind, das weiß ich nicht. 

Könnte es sein, das der Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Dorsch, Platte und und und Schwimmen ??

Das sie nicht *Da* und *Da *sind #d#d 

Besimmt gibt es Suchende im Net, aber *DA* frage ich mich, fangen die auch ihren Fisch ?? #c#c

In allen Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Videos, Anglerboards und und und Fangen Sie......nur nicht wenn ich *DA* bin. #c

Ich habe gefangen wenn ich suche, und nicht wenn andere *DA* schon gefangen haben.

PS: Ich habe ne 
*47 cm x 28 cm....775g ohne alles !!*


gefangen....und das ohne Hilfe von *DITT* und *DATT *#h

Ich mag aber die Zeitschriften, denn da fange ich mir ja mein Fisch denn ich suche und auch fange. :m:m:m:m


----------



## Boendall (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Und ich sage immer......
> 
> Angler und Jäger sind Lügner....
> 
> ...


 
Wollte gerade den Morse Code übersetzten:

Dadada-Dit-Dat-da-dit-dat-dada-dit-dat-dada-dit-dat-gefangen|kopfkrat-dadadadadadada-ditdat|wavey:

Edith sagt mir: Probier es mit was anderem ist sicher ein Versteckter Code um den Hot Spot von Reisender zu finden


----------



## Peter51 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Reisender schrieb:


> Wo warst du fischen ?? *DA*|supergri
> 
> Ich war *DA* und nichts....#c
> 
> ...



|muahah: Schenkelklopf |muahah:


----------



## Reisender (7. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> |muahah: Schenkelklopf |muahah:


#h Na dann warst du ja* DA* |supergri|supergri


----------



## smartmouth (8. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

echt trauriger Versuch die Auflage zusteigern und in Bildmanier Stimmung zumachen #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Zu den unkenntlich machen von Fangbildern, sowas finde ich im ganz großen Maße affig und lächerlich. Die Kollegen wollen sich mit einem Foto/Fang im Inet profilieren aber keiner darf sehen wo die Jungs gefangen haben. Denn lieber den Mund halten und Nichts posten, natürlich wird man denn aber auch nicht gefeiert. #d




Sehr schön gesagt! :m


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

das nennt man eine "Ente"


----------



## hulkhomer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Hier erschließt sich aus meiner Sicht ganz schön, dass das hehre "Ich angle, weil ich mich dann der Natur so verbunden fühle, ja eins mit ihr fühle" bei vielen "Anglern" nur ein Märchen ist. Wenn der "Erfolg" einen Angeltages, bzw. einer -woche nur in Kilo, bzw. Zentimeter festgemacht wird, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht auch nicht verwunderlich, dass unvorsichtig der "Internetöffentlichkeit" zugebrachten Informationen auch ausgenutzt werden. 

Um was geht es beim Angeln? Um Rekorde? Oder um den 12. größten Fisch (bezogen auf Höchstwerte von vor 20 Jahren) im jeweiligen Gewässer? 

Oder geht es einfach um die Zeit, die man alleine und sich selbst überlassen am Wasser verbringt, und nur sich selber gegenüber Rechenschaft schuldig istß Natürlich fange ich auch gerne Fische, aber der (sehr kritische) Blick über das Gebiet auf dem ich mich niedergelassen habe beim Aufbruch, und die damit einhergehende Bestätigung, dass ich keinen Dreck hinterlassen und den Bereich nur im hinnehmbaren Masse "runtergetrampelt" habe reicht für mich auch. Besonders im Hinblick auf einige Stunden, die man  sich nicht für Geld kaufen kann...


----------



## Bream_Ol (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Danke! Wenn es hier einen grünen Daumen geben würde, hätteste den garantiert jetzt von mir!

|good:


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ganz ehrlich , so unrecht haben sie zumindest mit dem ersten Teil nicht ...

Ich wette wenn ich mir irgendeine Stelle hier an der KielerFörde raussuche wo nie Angler stehen  und dann ein paar Tolle Berichte schreibe wie toll ich da immer fange , dazu noch n paar schöne Bilder usw. dann stehen da n paar Tage später garantiert gleich mehrere Angler im Wasser #q

Hamburger Zanderkant dürfte das ganze noch schlimmer ausfallen.

Wenn man nur an Stellen fischt die eh allgemein bekannt sind dann kann einem das egal sein , nimmt man sich aber Tage oder Wochen zeit um sein Gewässer abzusuchen und Hotspots ausfindig zu machen , dann ists sicherlich nicht schön wenn der Platz von der Horde "Alles Abknüppler" totgefischt wird ...


----------



## antonio (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Neulich war sogar schon jemand an meiner Pilzstelle. Und ein Fisch in meiner Küche ist auch schon abhanden gekommen. Könnte aber auch die Katze gewesen sein...



hast bestimmt bei google-kitchenview keinen widerspruch eingelegt.#h

antonio


----------



## antonio (11. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> |good:
> "Mein Platz" ist gut gesagt, es gibt für gewöhnlich kein Anrecht auf einen fixen Platz.
> Ich kenne das von einem kleinen Verein, bei dem ich in der Jugend Mitglied war. Da gab es 3 Stege die wirklich jemanden "gehört" haben, das waren erst Gründungsmitglieder die unentgeltlich viel für den Verein geleistet haben, als er aufgebaut wurde, und sich dadurch das Recht auf einen Steg mit Hütte erarbeitet haben.
> Nachdem einer der drei gestorben ist, wurde "seine" Hütte erneut vergeben, allerdings musste sie extra bezahlt werden.
> ...



solche vereine braucht kein mensch.

antonio


----------



## Boendall (13. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



antonio schrieb:


> solche vereine braucht kein mensch.
> 
> antonio


 
Eben drum war ich ja nur 1 Jahr als Jugendlicher dabei, die alteingesessenen haben sich eben nicht nur bei den Plätzen die Rosinen rausgepickt. Der Teich war toll, aber wenn das Drumherum nicht passt....#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich , so unrecht haben sie zumindest mit dem ersten Teil nicht ...
> 
> Ich wette wenn ich mir irgendeine Stelle hier an der KielerFörde raussuche wo nie Angler stehen  und dann ein paar Tolle Berichte schreibe wie toll ich da immer fange , dazu noch n paar schöne Bilder usw. dann stehen da n paar Tage später garantiert gleich mehrere Angler im Wasser #q


Das kann man ja auch anders nutzen, z.B. eben ein gezieltes Fake einbauen. Wenn also am km112 gefangen wurde, ist es lustig(er) die Leute an km120 zu schicken. Oder so ... und ein Fotograf für den "Event" nach km120 zu schicken ...

Desgleichen bei Ködern. Wer nimmt denn an, dass das die wahren gut fangenden Kunstköder sind, die so offen präsentiert werden? Wenn der super-duper lange Zeit hart erarbeitete  Geheimköder der Fangfaktor war, dann bleibt der geheim - basta.
Demzufolge sind alle Köderangaben Fakes :m
und der Foren-Info-Grabber muss eh selber probieren und selektieren ... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das kann man ja auch anders nutzen, z.B. eben ein gezieltes Fake einbauen. Wenn also am km112 gefangen wurde, ist es lustig(er) die Leute an km120 zu schicken. Oder so ... und ein Fotograf für den "Event" nach km120 zu schicken ...
> 
> Desgleichen bei Ködern. Wer nimmt denn an, dass das die wahren gut fangenden Kunstköder sind, die so offen präsentiert werden? Wenn der super-duper lange Zeit hart erarbeitete  Geheimköder der Fangfaktor war, dann bleibt der geheim - basta.
> Demzufolge sind alle Köderangaben Fakes :m
> und der Foren-Info-Grabber muss eh selber probieren und selektieren ... :q



Bei der Stelle ist das unter Umständen aufwändig, aber bei den Fangfotos muss man bei einigen Leuten die eventuell auch kommezielle Hintergründe haben halt davon ausgehen das es interessant sein könnte einen Eigenmarken-Köder schön zu präsentieren... Soll ja auch in Zeitschriften immer mal vorkommen...


----------



## Veit (13. September 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ich sags mal so: Wer tolle Fangfotos zeigt, auf denen die Fangstelle erkennbar ist, muss halt damit leben, dass dort auch andere hinkommen. Insofern ist der Artikel in der AW garnicht so falsch. Möchte man das verhindern, muss man eben die Bilder bearbeiten bzw. unauffällig fotografieren. 
Ich habe diese Erfahrung auch schon gemacht, trotzdem mache ich die Spots auf Bildern nur noch selten unkenntlich. 
Denn mal ehrlich: Wer ein bisschen anglerische Kenntnisse hat, wird mit Sicherheit nicht nur einen Spot kennen, wo es gut beißt. 
Wenn eine "meiner" Lieblingsstellen mal besetzt ist, ist es mir relativ egal, weil ich mindestens 10 andere kenne, wo die Fangaussichten gleich oder ähnlich gut stehen und so fahre ich dann eben an eine von denen. 
Früher (mit weniger Gewässerkenntnissen) war das mal was anderes, aber inzwischen sehe ich diese Problematik ganz locker.


----------



## koelntux (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ist 10m rechts von dir, hinter dem kleinen Buchsbaum, mein Kackplatz. Papier (Angelwoche) liegt bereit.



Den Platz kenn ich :c


----------



## Jose (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



eastside schrieb:


> ...es gibt sie wirklich, die stillen mitleser, die nur auf details von bildern warten und zu faul oder zu blöd sind, sich selbst stellen und gewässer zu suchen...



nanü, zu faul, zu blöde?
wer sich bilder von fangplätzen raussucht ist sicher nicht faul und blöde schon gar nicht. eher die, die solche bilder posten: zu blöde oder zu faul die bilder zu verfremden.

service für forendiebe  75er wels-fangplatz ausm rhein


----------



## west1 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Jose schrieb:


> 75er wels-fangplatz ausm rhein



Nen Wels, gibts doch nicht! Da ist mein bester Hechtstandplatz.


----------



## u-see fischer (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Jose schrieb:


> nanü, zu faul, zu blöde?
> wer sich bilder von fangplätzen raussucht ist sicher nicht faul und blöde schon gar nicht. eher die, die solche bilder posten: zu blöde oder zu faul die bilder zu verfremden.
> 
> service für forendiebe  75er wels-fangplatz ausm rhein



Super ey, da fahr ich morgen hin, habe die Stelle erkannt.


----------



## Tino (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Jose schrieb:


> nanü, zu faul, zu blöde?
> wer sich bilder von fangplätzen raussucht ist sicher nicht faul und blöde schon gar nicht. eher die, die solche bilder posten: zu blöde oder zu faul die bilder zu verfremden.
> 
> service für forendiebe  75er wels-fangplatz ausm rhein




Ist das da unten der Stein der Weisen oder der Stein des Anstosses???


----------



## Jose (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Tino schrieb:


> Ist das da unten der Stein der Weisen oder der Stein des Anstosses???



könnte auch der bo(a)rdstein vom rhein sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Jose schrieb:


> könnte auch der bo(a)rdstein vom rhein sein




Mit der passenden "Schwalbe" würde ich dir das abkaufen . . .:m


----------



## angler1996 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Professor
Fährst Du immer noch mit nem Moped ans Wasser?
Gruß A.


----------



## Dany73 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Muss sagen, dass die Redaktion richtig Humor beweist.

Wie oft habe ich mir die Zeitung geholt und sah Berichte zu Angelplätze. Seitenweise wurde da über die fängigen Stellen geschrieben mit detailierter Anleitung zu den benötigten Ködern nebst Montage.

Selbst die "aktuellen Fangberichte" habe ich geglaubt. Ok, das es etwas versatz zwischen Fangdatum und Erscheinungsdatum gibt kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber was dann damals mit einem Bekannten Angler geschah war schon lustig. "Aktueller Fang" in einer Ausgabe im Dezember und auf dem Bild war der Bekannte mit T-Shirt zu sehen. Als ich Ihn angesprochen habe sagte er mir nur, dass er den Fangbericht im letzten Jahr August dort abgegeben hatte.

Da Lobe ich mir doch die "Aktuellen Fangberichte" aus den Angelforen (egal welche das sind). Wenn jemand dann noch seinen Angelplatz mit Bild veröffentlicht, wird der Autor sich wohl schon im klaren sein, dass er dort bald nicht mehr alleine sitzt. Solche "Hilfen" sind doch gerade die Hilfen für Neueinsteiger und diejenigen, die noch nie an dem Gewässer geangelt haben.

Ich finde solchen "Hilfen" und die schreibenden Autoren als Vorbilder, die sich manches trauen, was andere nie machen würden.
Zum Artikel der "Angelwoche" ... Liebe Redakteure, ihr habte den :m deutschen Comedypreis verdient. 
_Eine Nominierung von mir würdet ihr bekommen_!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Professor
> Fährst Du immer noch mit nem Moped ans Wasser?
> Gruß A.




|bigeyes#d|supergri|kopfkrat

Das war auf den Boardstein im Beitrag vorher bezogen . . .:m
Falls du das noch nicht verstehst, ist das deinem jungen Alter zuzuschreiben.|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (2. November 2010)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

also mir wäre dies viel zu aufwendig...stundenlaqnges suchen und filtern. dann vergleichen und noch kilometrweit fahren...nur um festzustellen das ich da auch nicht besser fange...
so ein schwachsinn wenn es stimmt...


----------



## Mikeopike (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

*Hallo, habe den Artikel hier nochmal eingestellt, weil der Link abgelaufen war!*


*Viele Grüße*


*Mikeopike*
*
*
Edit Ralle 24:

Und ich muss den Text wieder rausnehmen, weil er immer noch dem Urheberrecht unterliegt. Eine Veröffentlichung ohne Zustimmung des Autors ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Mikeopike (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Hallo Ralle, das ist ja geradezu vorbildlich, aber ich *bin* der Autor, das Urheberrecht liegt bei mir! Fisch und Fang hat von mir kein Exklusivrecht für die Veröffentlichung erworben, ein Honorar ist nicht geflossen, somit ist der Artikel frei von Rechten Dritter.

Viele Grüße

Mikeopike (Michael Behrens)

*Die Angst vor dem Biss beim Nachbarn*

Das Wissen ist das einzige Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt. (Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach).

Bestimmt haben Sie auch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht: Als Gast an einem Ihnen unbekannten Gewässer sind Sie auf die Tipps der Einheimischen angewiesen, um dort erfolgreich zu angeln. Aber wie sieht es in Angeldeutschland mit der Hilfsbereitschaft unter den Petrijüngern aus? 

Einige Beispiele aus der letzten Zeit haben mich da nachdenklich gemacht. Auf einem kleinen See fragte ich im Vorbeifahren die Angler im Nachbarboot, wo ein Versuch auf Barsche sich zurzeit lohne. Die Antwort: „Überall außerhalb des Bootes“. Bei dieser Auskunft blieb es. In ähnlichen Situationen wurde ich auch schon einfach angeschwiegen oder ausgelacht oder mir wurde mit der Rückfrage „Wieso?“  klargemacht, dass ich hier nicht erwünscht war und mit weiterführenden Hinweisen nicht zu rechnen brauchte. 

Dass es auch anders gehen kann, lernte ich, als es mich beruflich für vier Jahre nach Berlin verschlug. Die Spinnrute war natürlich mit im Gepäck und nun galt es, in der Anonymität der Hauptstadt Anschluss zu finden. Ich schaltete eine Kontaktanzeige in einer Angelzeitschrift und kurz darauf erhielt ich einen Anruf. Wer sich bei mir meldete, sollte sich bald als der fähigste Angler entpuppen, den ich bis heute kennen gelernt habe. Schnell war ein Treffen vereinbart und es ging los auf einen der vielen fischreichen Seen in der Brandenburger Schorfheide. 

Auch die Kumpels meines Mentors, die mich schnell in ihren Kreis aufnahmen, hatten das Angeln mit Kunstködern auf dem Kasten und nahmen mich gern mit, um mir ihre Gewässer, Kniffe und Stellen zu zeigen. Etwas Vergleichbares war mir im Westen bisher übrigens bis dahin nie passiert. Die Bereitschaft meiner neu gewonnenen Angelbrüder, ohne Argwohn oder Erwartung einer Gegenleistung ihr Wissen mit mir zu teilen, war ausgeprägter als an jedem anderen Ort, den ich bisher mit der Angel in der Hand betreten hatte. Und die Jungs hatten es richtig drauf: Blinker anmalen oder ankokeln, um die Fängigkeit zu erhöhen, Gummifische und Wobbler tunen und zu jeder Zeit wissen, wo was läuft, das waren nur einige Erfolgsfaktoren zahlreicher guter Fänge. Vor allem aber gab es einen Zusammenhalt, ebenso wie ein Gemeinschaftsdenken.

Auf der Suche nach der Erklärung für den Fischneid mancher Mitangler habe ich verschiedene Überlegungen angestellt. Verständlich erscheint sicher, dass man z. B. nicht jeden erstbesten Unbekannten an seinen Lieblingsstellen in die Kunst der Zanderangelei einführen würde. Dieses Maß an Fremdnützigkeit wird man nur für jemanden aufbringen, den man so gut kennt, dass man weiß, ob er verantwortungsvoll mit dem Wissen umgeht, das man ihm anvertraut. 
Ebenso wie  Pilzsammler nie ihre Stellen verraten und bestenfalls innerhalb ihrer Familie weitergeben, sind die Anlagetipps auf dem Finanzmarkt die besten, die möglichst keiner außer einem selbst kennt. Denn das Geld, das ich gewinnen will, muss ein anderer verlieren. Jedenfalls aber ist der Fisch, den ein anderer nicht fängt, meine verbesserte Chance, erfolgreich zu sein. 

Von daher ist es legitim, eine gewisse Informationshygiene gegenüber dem Heer von Trittbrettfahrern und Sportsfreunden zu betreiben, deren Motive und Verhalten am Wasser man zunächst einmal nicht kennt. Vertrauen ersetzt Kontrolle und kann erst durch Erfahrung wachsen. Halten die, die unser Wissen begehren, sich an Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße oder Fangbeschränkungen oder verkaufen sie am Ende ihren Fang sogar an Restaurants oder private Abnehmer? Welche Leute ziehen sie nach sich, wenn sie einmal die Kenntnisse gezogen haben, wegen denen sie unsere Nähe suchten?  

Allgemein formuliert erklärt sich die Zurückhaltung bei der Weitergabe nützlicher Informationen vielleicht so: Menschen erkennen in der Regel schnell, wenn es sich einige wenige auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit gut gehen lassen und selbst gar nichts zu ihrem Wohlstand beitragen. Theoretisch strebt daher in jeder Gruppe die Kooperation gegen Null, sobald sich auch nur eine kleine Minderheit aus Nutznießern bildet. Und das ist nur zu menschlich in unserer Gesellschaft, die den Leistungsdruck für den Einzelnen auf ein Niveau gehoben hat, das Eigensinn und Überlebenskampf in jeder Hinsicht fördert und soziales Verhalten nachhaltig verdrängt. 

Selbst ein Angler, der die Fische, die er fängt, nicht verwerten möchte, will zumindest Selbstbestätigung durch den Fang, der seine Theorien und Methoden als erfolgreicher im Vergleich zu anderen erscheinen lässt. Und da liegt - je nach Ausprägung der Persönlichkeit - der Hecht begraben. Die Angst vor dem Biss beim Nachbarn ist das Eingeständnis, sich nicht für den Fang eines anderen freuen zu können, weil dieser zugleich den eigenen Misserfolg verkörpert. Dieses falsche Verständnis von Angelsport ist mit ursächlich dafür, dass sich manche am Forellenteich über die Schnüre werfen, sobald in einer Ecke ein Fisch gefangen wurde, dass vorgefütterte Angelstellen anderer Angler ausgekundschaftet werden, um bei Nacht und Nebel darauf zu angeln oder sogar die Wasserschutzpolizei gerufen wird, um angeblich regelwidrig angelnde Kollegen anzuschwärzen. 

Die Lösung des Problems ist komplex. Für mich hat sie damit zu tun, dass die nach Insiderwissen strebenden Angler verantwortungsvoll mit dem umgehen sollten, was ihnen anvertraut wurde. Denen, die Erfahrung weitergeben können, wünsche ich hingegen das nötige Zutrauen in die eigene Menschenkenntnis, vertrauenswürdige Mitangler von denen zu unterscheiden, die es nicht sind. Ich widme meine großen Fänge der letzten vier Jahre jedenfalls meinem Mentor. Ohne ihn hätte ich sie wahrscheinlich nie gemacht.


----------



## Colophonius (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Hey

Hast ja einen schönen Text geschrieben.
Für mich bleibt nur eine Frage offen (sorry):
worauf willst du genau hinaus?


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Mikeopike schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle, das ist ja geradezu vorbildlich, aber ich *bin* der Autor, das Urheberrecht liegt bei mir! Fisch und Fang hat von mir kein Exklusivrecht für die Veröffentlichung erworben, ein Honorar ist nicht geflossen, somit ist der Artikel frei von Rechten Dritter.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Mikeopike (Michael Behrens)




Dann hab ich das wohl überlesen. So ist das natürlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Jose schrieb:


> nanü, zu faul, zu blöde?
> wer sich bilder von fangplätzen raussucht ist sicher nicht faul und blöde schon gar nicht. eher die, die solche bilder posten: zu blöde oder zu faul die bilder zu verfremden.
> 
> service für forendiebe  75er wels-fangplatz ausm rhein



Erkannt, die Buhne vor Buhne 9, habs am Stein erkannt #6


----------



## Jose (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Erkannt, die Buhne vor Buhne 9, habs am Stein erkannt #6


*
VERRÄTER,* (lieber )

treffer & versenkt!


----------



## Ulli3D (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Das kommt davon, wenn man zu oft nix gefangen hat, dann schaut man sich die Steine besonders gut an, damit man beschreiben kann, wo man nix gefangen hat.


----------



## Jose (9. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man zu oft nix gefangen hat, dann schaut man sich die Steine besonders gut an, damit man beschreiben kann, wo man nix gefangen hat.



jau, wir steinreichen bonner...

(wenigstens etwas!)


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

schöner Artikel, der trifft den nagel auf den Kopf :m


----------



## zxmonaco (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Sehe ich genau so, ist schon wirklich schade, das man ein Bild verschandeln muss.
Beste Lößung nicht ins Netz stellen.
An manchen Gewässer laufen leute mit Fangfotos durch die Gegend um den Spot zu finden.


----------



## Yoshi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Mikeopike schrieb:


> Etwas Vergleichbares war mir im Westen bisher übrigens bis dahin nie passiert.



Das es immer noch Leute gibt, die es nicht lassen können, immer noch unbedingt Ihr gestörtes Ost-West Verhältnis in einem Beitrag irgendwie mit unterbringen zu müssen, finde ich echt peinlich #d.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Das es immer noch Leute gibt, die es nicht lassen können, immer noch unbedingt Ihr gestörtes Ost-West Verhältnis in einem Beitrag irgendwie mit unterbringen zu müssen, finde ich echt peinlich #d.


 

...das liegt am Soli!

*g*

E.


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Soli? ....ihr meint Soljanka oder wie? |kopfkrat


----------



## Doc Plato (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...das liegt am Soli!
> 
> *g*
> 
> E.




:q:q:q


----------



## stroffel (10. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

Ich finde das alles ein bisschen an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Selbst wenn ich eine Detailgetreue Beschreibunge eines Fangplatzes (Datum, Uhrzeit, GPS Koordinaten, Wassertemperatur, Köder, Ausrüstung, Mondphase, was auch immer..) lesen würde ist das doch keine Garantie für einen Fang.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es mir auch schon passiert, dass ich an einer Stelle ein paar Tage angefüttert habe,an "meinem" Angeltag schon ein Zeltchen dort stand. Und dass trotz höchter Geheimhaltungsstufe. ;-)
Das mag aber auch dran liegen, dass es an vielen Gewässern nur eine Hand voll exponierter Stellen gibt. Und da man keine Intelligenzbestie sein muss um zu wissen welche Stellen das sind. Werden diese Stellen von vielen Anglern häufig befischt.


----------



## Mikeopike (11. März 2011)

*AW: Forenangler : Diebe und Gauner ?*

@Colophonius:

Wie gesagt, die Lösung ist komplex. In der Angelei spiegelt sich m. E. ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem wider, das man beim Verkehrsverhalten oder im Berufsleben genauso beobachten kann. Das Problem ist eine anhaltende Veränderung des Sozialverhaltens hin zu einem gemeinschaftswidrigen Verhalten. Auf der anderen Seite stehen die berechtigten Interessen der Wissensträger, nicht von unredlichen Zeitgenossen geschädigt zu werden. Das ist ein interessantes Spannungsverhältnis. Eigentlich geht es um Moral, um Ethik, wem soll oder kann ich helfen und vertrauen und unter welchen Umständen ist es vertretbar, Hilfesuchende abzuweisen. Die Diskussion darüber mit dem Beitrag anzustoßen und zum Nachdenken, zur Selbstreflektion anzuregen, ist das Ziel gewesen. Das habe ich angesichts der vielen Wortmeldungen in 3 Boards zu dem Artikel erreicht. Erst, wenn man sich eines Problems bewusst wird und sich damit beschäftigt, entwickelt man einen eigenen Standpunkt dazu.

@ Yoshi:

Schade, dass Du es so interpretierst. Ich habe ohne Wertung dargestellt, was ich tatsächlich erlebt habe. Ich selbst bin im Westen geboren. Ich habe von 41 Lebensjahren 27 ernsthaft geangelt, 4 davon im Osten, 23 im Westen. Ich habe im Osten faktisch mehr Hilfsbereitschaft gefunden. Vielleicht, weil die Leute dort mehr als im Westen auf gegenseitige Unterstützung wert legen, weil sie mehr an der Gemeinschaft orientiert oder auf sie angewiesen sind oder weil das Angeln dort noch entspannter ist (mehr fischreiche Gewässer, geringere Besiedlung, niedrigerer Befischungsdruck), warum auch immer. Damit sage ich nicht, dass dort generell die besseren Menschen wohnen. Und Leute, die 21 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung in Ost-West-Kategorien denken, sind auch für mich keine geeigneten Gesprächspartner.


----------

